# Are these links removable?



## Jakku (Dec 16, 2017)

Hi All,

Sorry for this rather basic question, I wasn't even going to attempt it but someone told me that the links on my watch are in fact removable but will require a bit more force than usual. Apparently the circles on the links are the pins but just much bigger than usual pins?

Wanted to get a second opinion before I waste spring bar end bits on trying it.










Thanks!


----------



## SlimJim16v (Mar 29, 2011)

Nope, not designed to be removed.


----------



## RoddyJB (May 11, 2008)

Usually the removable links are near the clasp on both sides. Can you post a pic showing them?


----------



## Jakku (Dec 16, 2017)

SlimJim16v said:


> Nope, not designed to be removed.


 That's what I thought! Someone told me "you might break a few end bits but they'll come out eventually" haha



Roddyjb said:


> Usually the removable links are near the clasp on both sides. Can you post a pic showing them?


 They're the same as those pictured, no arrows or small spring bar pin holes.

Someone told me it would be pretty unlikely for a curved end bracelet to match exactly as the original does, so am I going to have to go the leather strap route with all watches like this (as in, no removable links, curved watch etc) for it to look any good?


----------



## RoddyJB (May 11, 2008)

Maybe post a pic anyway? Not all have arrows.


----------



## Jakku (Dec 16, 2017)

Roddyjb said:


> Maybe post a pic anyway? Not all have arrows.


 Exactly the same as those pictured already but okay - for you :thumbsup:


----------



## vinn (Jun 14, 2015)

good show


----------



## RoddyJB (May 11, 2008)

Thanks.

I have a similar bracelet where you have to pry up at the joint in the loop joining the links... see arrows


----------



## morningtundra (Jun 18, 2017)

Permanent links on an Oyster bracelet ARE removable but will be destroyed in the process. There are YouTube videos on the process.

Don't know about the Jubilee you have there...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Omegamaniac (Jan 21, 2009)

Those pins in the links should just push out, they are most likely just friction fit. A punch of the same diameter as the pins should do the trick


----------

